# Reveiw 40 years too late.



## TheMainCharacter (May 24, 2004)

Love and Pet Sounds

So what makes the greatest collection of love songs ever made? Surfing, double-breasted jackets and goats evidently. I am, of course, speaking of ‘Pet Sounds’.  We have recently seen a triumphant return from the legend that is Brian Wilson, and I would like to extend to him a warm ‘welcome back’. After forty years of ‘absence’, Wilson has stepped back into the limelight with an orchestra behind him, ferocious to the last note. Hardly a return to the days of California Girls and naked beach parties (they had naked beach parties… right?). ‘Pet Sounds’, an album which predates ‘Sergeant Peppers’ by a year, is the Beach Boys greatest work. Yes, it has always been in any top ten best ever albums; yes it is one of the most highly acclaimed pieces of music this side of the Dalai Lama; yes Rolling Stone have it ranked as the second greatest album of all time. But have you actually listened to it? I mean, really listen to it. Like a monk listens to rocks an’ shit? Listen to the feelings and the clumsy way in which they are expressed.  It makes it so much more real, so in tune with each of our lives. Every one of us can believe in this kind of feeling, and we want it. Yes, there have been some truly deep, truly wonderful love songs, but I challenge you to name me one that sounds as good as any track from the tapestry of genius that is ‘Pet Sounds’ (phil@pawnmag.com). &lt;- (WF users ignore this)

Come on in and join me the world of the ‘Sounds. It’s warm and fuzzy, like a snowfall of nostalgia on a bright summers day, surrounded in blissful harmony. You want to sing along. You know you do; go ahead. You know the words. Here everyone’s tune seems to fit the beat. We sit, slack-jawed and wallowing in melody like a well-fed hippo. Enjoy the moment. You’re so relaxed that you can barely move to turn the record over after side one. Damn right.  Thoughts are swimming through your brain, thoughts you wouldn’t want your friends to know, you big sissy. Your brain, once a gloomy, cynical lump of grey matter, now just a big, love fuelled ball of candyfloss. Adoration overload? Is there such a thing? Well this just might be it.

The feelings hidden within the tracks burst out, so real and tingly.  You just don’t get that often enough in music, in anything.  Nowadays it’s all jealous lovers and broken hearts. But here The Beach Boys created a type of love we can all aspire to, can all connect to.  None of these cutesy ideals from the manufactured boybands and their manufactured hair. A genuine love that knows all will be fine.  One that we see everyday but can only really dream of obtaining.  Maybe, maybe not, but we all like to think we’ll find it.  Drivel aside - this album makes you want to fall in love.


----------



## Pawn (May 25, 2004)

Omfg Phil, you posted somewhere other than word games! I'm in a state of shock.


----------



## TheMainCharacter (May 25, 2004)

I'll have you know i have posted in a number of other places.
  My dear Watson, you just lack the observational skills to realise.


----------



## hollyoake (May 26, 2004)

aww someone is feeling unappreciated aren't they?


but as too 'pet sounds' i have no idea...


----------



## TheMainCharacter (May 26, 2004)

*sigh*


----------



## hollyoake (May 26, 2004)

sorry... i really am...!


----------



## Pawn (May 27, 2004)

No respect for The Beach Boys, some people.


----------



## hollyoake (May 27, 2004)

i do like the beach boys...


----------



## TheMainCharacter (May 27, 2004)

Yeah...sure.....Surfin' USA eh?


----------



## hollyoake (May 27, 2004)

umm yes...


----------



## TheMainCharacter (May 27, 2004)

ahh well we can't all be wonderful like pawn and i i suppose.  i must recommend you buy it though.


----------

